

Customer Service Done Right - jzone3
http://blog.imjaredz.com/post/44997667428/customer-service-done-right

======
jacalulu
I can't get over the fact that the first line says June 2013, and it makes me
feel like I'm living in the past...

~~~
jzone3
Woops! Just fixed it, thanks!

